# Ph quick rise



## Risen1One (Apr 14, 2018)

Hey guys, thankfully my 55g Cichlids tank is going perfect.

Here are my usual water parameters. It is well water with a softener

Ph= 7.7
GH=70ppm
Kh=40ppm

My 70G community tank has become fuzzy (cloudy) in the last days and I lost 2 guppies (among many). Its far from overstocked. It's a low tank planted tank. Java moss carpet, anubias, java ferns are all growing normally.

I don't know what's happening to my Ph but it is rising very quickly! Today, I did a 40-50% water change on it and the Ph was 7.8 after WC, 0 amonia or nitrites. I don't have a nitrates test but i have many plants. When I just checked right now, Ph was at 8.1 almost 8.2.

What could be making the Ph rise so quickly considering its an established tank with what seems good water conditions ?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Just to be clear, are you using the water after the softener for either or both aquariums AND those are the pH, GH and KH readings?


----------



## Risen1One (Apr 14, 2018)

I am using my tap water which is after softener for both tanks. The readings I gave you are from my tap, out of the softener,
Both tanks are established and show no ammonia or nitrites.

Ironically, my 55g Cichlid tank is doing perfect and stays at 7.9-8.0 because I have cichlid sand+dead corals in there for buffering.

On the other hand, my 70G has driftwood and plants and still rises to 8.0-8.1 which is higher then my Cichlid tank! This makes no sens to me.

I tested my water in a bucket and over 2 days or so, it went from 7.7 immidiatly after tap to 7.9 days later. I thought ground water didn't fluctuate like that, I guess I was wrong? I was under the impression that the chlorine in city water was affecting Ph of the water, but there seems to be something in my water that is also causing Ph to rise over time ? Maybe I'm missing something ?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It is possible that your city supplied well water has a high concentration of dissolved CO2 or that the method the water authority uses to treat the raw water is dissipating once the water off gasses. You can try and check with your local water company regarding how they treat the water, it's usually provided at least annually with your water bill but if you are lucky, they may have a website you can find this info on.

Try checking the GH and KH in a clean glass container after it sets out after 24 hours and see if it changes. I would hazard a guess that you will see the KH rise as well as the pH since these two parameters are closely linked.

Also be sure that you are thoroughly rinsing your test tubes (if you are using that type of test kit) after testing preferably with DI (De Ionized) or distilled water to avoid skewing test results. You should be able to buy either at a grocery or similar store.


----------



## Risen1One (Apr 14, 2018)

Sorry if I wasn't clear, it is my own water, from the ground. It goes through nothing else but my softener.
This is why I am confused concerning the rise. I've always asumed since it wasn't scity water I wouldn't have that problem.

Thanks for the testing tips.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Carbonate (os sand, or shells in tank) in the water will make the ph rise. Ph also sinks as your fish pee, that is probably why the cichlid tank is lower. Your softener won't take it all out, just get it down to manageable levels.

There is not much rise in ph so I would not worry about it. This is basically just normal.


----------



## Risen1One (Apr 14, 2018)

Alright,well I'm glad to know its nothing out of the ordinary. I guess i'll hope that my fish get use to the small Ph swings every water change.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification regarding your well water source, I was confused since you mentioned city water and chlorine in your previous post.


----------



## Risen1One (Apr 14, 2018)

I just did a 30% WC yesterday and the Ph is back up to 8.3 now.

I still don't get how it can go from 7.8(tap value) to 8.3 with nothing in the tank made to buffer up ph ????


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Did you do the 24 hour test for GH and KH that I suggested previously?


----------



## Risen1One (Apr 14, 2018)

I get consistant readings on those. Actually, they are the same as my Cichlid tank, except for the Gh since I boost the one in my Cichlid tank with Seachem replenish.

It reads Gh= 40ppm
Kh=70 ppm

Pretty much the same as my water straight out of the tap.

PS- I just changed like 80% of the water and removed all wood from the tank. I had this HUGE piece of eucapyptus root in there. I bought all those from the LFS but, I<m starting to have doubts that it might be leaking toxins and stuff in the water. All that is left in the tank is lava rock and plants. I read around 8.0 right now, which is closer to my 7.7 tap water. I<ll see if it remains stable through tomorrow.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

If anything wood will lower the ph, though it should not be by much.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

My water does this to. I don't know why either but what it has lead me to do is to age my water before using it. I have a 90 gallon tank just for this reason. I some times let the water age for a week. It's very stable after a couple day's. I don't know if this is a option but has worked for me.


----------

